# New IRS tax form for the ACA



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

I found the IRS drafts for the 8965 (Health Coverage Exemptions) and the form with the instructions for form 8965. It looks like all expats that want to be exempt from the Affordable Care Act penalty via bona fide residency in the Philippines or the 330 physical presence test have to file the 8965. From what I have read if you do not qualify for the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion like me (retired, not on Medicare, collecting a pension and social security) you must fill out the form and file it with your 1040, 1040a, etc. It looks like it's just a matter of using exemption code "C". The "C" means that you meet the 330 physical presence test or are a bona fide resident of the Philippines. Be aware that these are just IRS drafts and I am no tax professional. I just want to give everyone a heads up that the Affordable Care Act requires more tax headaches for us in 2015. 

Here are the links:

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-prior/f8965--2014.pdf

http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-dft/i8965--dft.pdf


----------

